# J'en ai des bouffées de chaleur juste à y penser



## jet_leader1

Cher tout le monde,

Je suis perdu de l'antécédent « en » dans ce contexte suivant. Il me semble que la phrase est parfaitement juste sans ce pronom.



> Rien d’étonnant : dégoulinant d’huile endo­gène et de corail orange  fluo, ce fruit de mer aussi riche que du foie gras compte autant  d’amateurs que de détracteurs passionnés. J’*en* ai des bouffées de  chaleur juste à y [Note par moi-même: au crabe poilu] penser, même si la chair de crabe, selon les Chinois,  est censée exercer un effet « rafraîchissant » (yin) sur l’organisme.



Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ici le _en_ est redondant avec _juste à y penser_. On pourrait très bien l'omettre – ce serait même préférable –, à moins de supprimer la suite :

_J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste à y penser._
_J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur._


----------



## jet_leader1

Je vous suis reconnaissant, Maître. 

1. Alors, d'après vous, l'antécédent de « en », est-il « *à* _y_ penser »_ ?_

J'ai l'impression que « _y_ » s'emploie pour les propositions commencantes avec  *« à ». *Nous aurons ainsi : J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste à _y_ penser = J'_*y *_ai des bouffées de chaleur juste.

2. Pourquoi est-ce que « juste » est replacé par le pronom, dans votre phrase réécrite? « juste » se trouve avant la préposition ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_En_ fait référence à la réaction qu'a le locuteur devant l'abondance d'huile de ces crabes poilus, plus précisément au simple fait de se les imaginer, donc à_ y penser_.

Comme le verbe _penser_ demande la préposition _à_ dans ce cas (_penser *à* qqch, penser *aux* crabes poilus_), le complément d'objet pronominalisé est _y_. Cela n'a donc rien à voir avec le fait que _penser_ soit précédé de _à_ dans l'exemple donné (_*à* y penser_).


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci bien, Maître. 

1. Malheureusement, je suis encore perdu sur votre suggestion : _J'*en* ??? ai des bouffées de chaleur._ 

Faudrait-il employer « *y* » pour replacer « à y penser » et non pas « _*en*_ », car il n'est pas question de « J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste d'y penser » ?

 Le résultat  : J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste à y penser = J'*y* ai des bouffées de chaleur juste ?


2. Après le remplacement, pourquoi est-ce que l'adverbe « juste » a disparu ? Je ne pense pas que le pronom « y « ou « en « peut replacer « juste » ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_En_ est le seul pronom qui convienne ici ; _y_ serait faux. Il ne faut pas se dire que _en_ reprend _y penser_ ou _juste à y penser_ exactement ; il reprend en fait *toute l'idée* que le locuteur se fait de manger de ces crabes. L'adverbe _juste_ peut donc parfaitement être inclus dans le pronom si c'est la *simple* idée de manger de ces crabes qui donne des bouffées de chaleur au locuteur.

Il s'agit là d'un cas un peu particulier et je vous conseille de *ne pas* chercher à l'analyser, d'autant plus que le _à_ est difficile à analyser lui aussi. En bref, il faut renoncer à vouloir trop décortiquer cette phrase qu'il faut simplement prendre comme étant un tour idiomatique.


----------



## CapnPrep

jet_leader1 said:


> J'ai l'impression que « _y_ » s'emploie pour les propositions commencantes avec  *« à ».*


Attention, on ne peut pas toujours tout pronominaliser ! En fait, la plupart des propositions ne sont pas directement pronominalisables, et c'est le cas notamment des propositions infinitives adverbiales/incidentes du type _à y penser_, _à y regarder de plus près_, _à bien réfléchir_, _à en croire X_, _à en juger par X_, etc. On ne peut pas les remplacer par un pronom conjoint, que ce soit _y_ ou _en_ (ou autre chose). 

Dans ton exemple, comme dans ton autre fil, le _en_ établit un lien causal avec le contexte précédent : ce qui vient d'être dit/décrit (la richesse du crabe) explique ce qui se passe dans ta phrase (l'auteur a des bouffées de chaleur). Ensuite _juste à y penser_ vient apporter une information supplémentaire, que la richesse du crabe est tellement puissante qu'elle provoque des effets physiques même quand elle est imaginée ou remémorée.

Si _en_ paraît redondant avec _juste à y penser_, c'est d'une part parce qu'il peut être supprimé — mais c'est le cas général de ce _en _causal —, et d'autre part parce que _en_ et _y_ font référence à la même chose/situation (le fait de manger ce fameux crabe).


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci bien de votre assistance, Maître et CapnPrep.

Je tourne ainsi vers une question pragmatique. A priori, si je n'avais que la phrase « J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste à y penser », comment est-ce que je saurais employer « _en_ » ou « _y_ » ?

En cas de pronominalisation, d'après les livres de grammaire, j'ai l'impression que « _en_ » replace les phrases commençantes avec « _de ..._ » et « _y_ » les phrases commençantes avec « _à/dans/sur/ ..._ ».
Pourtant, me semble-t-il que ces règles ne soient ni justes ni efficaces pour cette phrase-ci ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour.

Je connaissais les tournures comme _simplement d'y penser, seulement d'y penser, juste d'y penser_, avec _de_, donc, et non pas avec _à_, dans des phrases comme : _quand il parle de l'hiver en Sibérie, je grelote, simplement d'y penser_.


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci Logospreference-1. 

Cependant, je reste perdu sur le fait qu'il faut savoir replacer    « ... juste à y penser »    avec    « *en* »    et non pas    « y »   , pour arriver à    « J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur »   , d'après Maître. 

Ici, il me semble que la tournure    _« d'y penser »_    n'existe pas.

Comment est-ce que je saurais employer « _en_ » ou « _y_ » ?


----------



## Logospreference-1

La difficulté ne porterait-elle pas sur la différence entre _y penser_ et _en penser_ ?
(1)_ Je pense au *(*à* le) goût de ce crabe :_ j'*y* pense.
(2)_ Je pense du bien *de* ce restaurant _: j'*en* pense du bien.

De la même façon (3)_ avoir des bouffées de chaleur à telle pensée_ ou _en pensant à telle chose_ : *en* avoir des bouffées de chaleur.
Remarquons que le _*à*_ dans _à telle pensée_ n'est grammaticalement pas du tout le même que dans _penser *à* telle chose_.
C'est cette différence (que faute d'être assez grammairien je ne sais pas expliquer avec les termes exacts) qui explique qu'en (3) seul _*en*_ est possible.

Dans la phrase que vous nous soumettez, le _en_ dans _*en* avoir des bouffées de chaleur_ représente, comme CapnPrep vous a dit, soit _le goût du crabe_, soit _le fait de penser au goût du crabe_, ce qui revient en gros au même.
Ce *en* pourrait être supprimé et gagnerait même à être supprimé, sans y être obligé, comme Maître Capello vous a dit, car il désigne en gros la même chose, le goût du crabe, que le *y* dans _juste à y penser_.

J'ai retrouvé le texte original sur la toile, il semble venir du Québec. Pour ma part je suis plus habitué aux formulations que j'ai citées, auxquelles j'ajoute _rien que d'y penser_, que j'aurais personnellement préférée, mais c'est une pure question d'habitude, toutes ces formulations se valent probablement.


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci beaucoup encore, Logospreference-1. Je comprends la différence entre _penser à qqch_ (=> _y penser_) contre _penser de qqch_ (=> _en penser_).

Très malheureusement, je reste encore confus. D'après votre explication, les *à* sont différents ici : 

_» J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste *à* y penser _» diffère de      _ « ... penser *à* telle chose »_.   


Pourtant, je ne comprends pas encore la raison pour laquelle seul _*en*_ est possible pour replacer « _... juste *à* y penser » _si on veut le garder. Comment le sait-on ?

Dernièrement, quand vous avez dit que « toutes ces formulations se valent probablement », est-ce que cela veut dire qu'il est en réalité possible d'employer _« *y*_ » pour fournir » _J'*y* ai des bouffées de chaleur *juste à y penser* » _?


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Jet Leader 1

Si tu préfères, 'J'ai des bouffées de chaleur du fait d'y penser.  Le 'en' remplace les mots soulignés.

J'espère que ça t'aide.


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci Pierre Simon.

Heureusement, dans votre exemple où la phrase a été légèrement modifiée, je comprendre l'usage de _*en*_.

Néanmois, comment le justifie-t-on dans la phrase originale ? J'y ai du mal encore.


----------



## Logospreference-1

En allant à l'essentiel :
_j'y pense :_ _*y* _marque la destination : ce _*à*_ quoi je pense.
_j'en ai des bouffées de chaleur :* en*_ marque l'origine, la cause : _*du fait de*_ penser au goût du crabe, j'ai des bouffées de chaleur.

11h10 : 
Marcel vient _*de*_ Marseille, Mireille va *à* Marseille. Sur la route, en se croisant, Marcel dit à Mireille en parlant de Marseille : _moi, j'*en* viens, toi, tu *y* vas._


----------



## jet_leader1

Je vous suis reconnaissant, Logospreference-1. Si la phrase avait été : « J'ai des bouffées de chaleur _*de + le fait de*_ penser au goût du crabe », 
j'aurais bien compris qu'il faut employer _*en*_ à cause de la préposition _*de*_. Dans ce cas-ci, nous avons : « _J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur »._

Pourtant, la phrase originale, c'est : « _J'ai des bouffées de chaleur juste *à* y penser_ ». Alors, le _*à*_ exige l'usage du pronom _*y*_, après quoi il me semble que nous avons : « _J'*y* ai des bouffées de chaleur_ ».

Dans votre exemple, je replace les pronoms avec leurs antécédents lorsque Marcel parle à Mireille : « _Moi, j'*en* viens_ (puisque je viens _*de*_ Marselle), _toi, tu *y* vas_ (puisque tu vas _*à*_ Marseille) ». 

J'ai beau appliquer ce même raisonnement ci-dessous, il contredit l'usage de  _*en*_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Cette fois je crois avoir identifié exactement l’origine de la difficulté, entre le *à* de *penser à *et le *à* de *à y penser*, qui ne sont pas les mêmes, comme je disais dans mon message #11 : 





> Remarquons que le *à* dans *à *_telle pensée_ n'est grammaticalement pas du tout le même que dans _penser _*à *_telle chose_.



http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/à :

Le *à* de *penser à* est celui des exemples 1 et 2 du TLFI au mot « *à* ». 


> * I.−* *À* dans le syntagme verbal (*à* sert à construire un complément du verbe)
> *A.−* *À* introduit un complément unique
> *1.* *À* introduit un compl. unique apr. un verbe à la forme active
> *a)* *À* + subst. de l'animé ou de l'inanimé


(Idée de destination : _je pense __*à* elle :_ ma pensée tend *vers* elle.)

Le* à *de* à y penser *est celui de l’exemple 100 du TLFI au mot « *à* ».


> *E.−* [_*À*_ introduit un complément circonstanciel de temps]
> *1.* [Le compl. situe le procès dans le temps] […]
> *c)* [*À* introduit un infinitif à valeur temporaire causale]


  (Le sens de *à* est entre _*quand* je pense_ *à* ou _*dès que* je pense _*à* et _*du fait que* je pense *à*_.)

Dans un premier temps il faut d'abord comprendre cette différence entre ces deux *à*, sans vous occuper du reste.
Dans un deuxième temps vous retrouverez facilement que :
_à penser au goût du crabe_ se remplace dans votre phrase par _en,_
_au goût du crabe_ se remplace dans votre phrase par _y._


----------



## greatbear

Effectivement! Bien dit par Logos. Dans votre phrase, jet_leader, vous pouvez dire “J’ai des bouffées de chaleur juste quand j’y pense [et du fait que j’y pense]” – ce n’est pas la sorte de “à” qui est remplacé par “y”!
Attention de ne pas prendre/suivre les règles très religieusement, surtout sans comprendre ce qui est derrière elles.


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci bien Logospreference-1 et greatbear. Maintenant, je comprends les suivants (en gardant la combinaison de couleurs de Logos) :

_J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur juste *à* penser_ _*au crabe poilu*_ = _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur juste* à* *y* penser 
= __J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur *dès que/du fait que/quand* j'*y* pense. = __J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur __*dès que/du fait que/quand*__ je pense_ _*au crabe poilu.*_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A l'égard de la phrase avec « _*du fait que*_ » : _« J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur *du fait que* j'*y* pense._ », je m'aperçois, comme dans mon message #16, que :


> J'aurais bien compris qu'il faut employer _*en*_ à cause de la préposition _*de*_ dans : « J'ai des bouffées de chaleur _*de + le fait de*_ penser au goût du crabe ».
> Dans ce cas-ci, nous avons : « _J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur »._




Pourtant, en égard aux deux autres possibilités, « _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur *dès que/quand* j'*y* pense. »_, faut-il employer *en* pour remplacer _*dès que/quand*_ ? Pourquoi ?
Ou est-il aussi possible d'employer « _*le*_ », conduisant à « Je _*l’*ai des bouffées de  chaleur *dès que/quand* j'*y* pense. »_

Je pose cette question car on livre de grammaire affirme que : "If *de* must be kept before the noun object, use the pronoun *en* to replace the clause. If it is not kept, use *le*."
 Ici, _*dès que/quand *_ne se précède pas par _*de*_.


----------



## Logospreference-1

L'alternative entre *en* et *le*,  rappelée dans la règle que vous citez de votre livre de grammaire, ne  joue que pour le complément d'objet avec un verbe transitif, comme _avoir_ ou _manger_ : _je mange le crabe -> je *le* mange ; je mange du *(*de* un) crabe -> j'*en* mange_.

Dans _penser au goût du crabe_, _penser_ est dans sa forme intransitive, sans possibilité d'un COD, et l'alternative est seulement possible entre *en* (penser) et *y* (penser).

Dans _j'ai des bouffées de chaleur_, _avoir_ est transitif, mais _bouffées_ qui est COD n'intervient pas dans l'alternative entre *en* et *y* : le* en* de _j'en ai des bouffées de chaleur_ remplace non pas _les bouffées_, mais _du fait de penser au goût du crabe_. 

Vous posez en fait la question d'une troisième alternative, si on veut remplacer _les bouffées de chaleur_ par un pronom : _(*les* bouffées de chaleur) je *les* ai juste à *y* (au goût du crabe) penser_ ou _(*d**es* bouffées de chaleur) j'*en* ai juste à *y* penser. _Et en effet, dans ces deux dernières solutions, on ne peut plus utiliser _*en*_ à la place de _du fait de penser au goût du crabe_, mais cela ne pose pas de problème car ce *en*, comme déjà vu, était facultatif.


----------



## jet_leader1

Je vous suis reconnaissant encore, Logospreference-1. Après avoir laissé ce sujet depuis deux semaines, je reste perdu au sujet de distinguer *en* de *y* pour remplacer « _juste* à* *y* penser ».

_Voici le cas avec _*de*_ : « _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur __*de + le fait de*_ penser au goût du crabe » = _« J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur »_. Ici, à cause de _*de,*_ je comprendrais exactement l'impératif de l'usage du pronom *en.*

Voici le cas SANS _*de*_ : « _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur *dès que/quand* j'*y* pense »_. Pourquoi faut-il employer *en *(_J'*en* ai des bouffées de chaleur) _et non pas *y *(_J'*y* ai des bouffées de chaleur)_, même si _*en *_ne se présente pas ici ?


----------



## greatbear

Parce que, tout simplement il s’agit d’une raison que j’ai des bouffées de chaleur : « quand j’y pense » est quelque chose qui devient une raison d’avoir des bouffées de chaleur, alors j’ai de bouffées de chaleur de, pour cette raison.


----------



## jet_leader1

Merci encore greatbear. Si je vous entends bien, affirmez-vous que l'expression_, avoir des bouffées de chaleur, _se suit d'un _*de*_ (ainsi : _avoir des bouffées de chaleur_ _*de *__qqch)_ ? 

Si c'était le cas, écrirait-on ça plutôt ce _*de*_ dans la phrase originale : _J'en ai des bouffées de chaleur *DE *juste *à* *y* penser_ ?
= _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur __*dès que/quand* j'*y* pense_ (car il est injuste d'écrire _*de*_ _dès que_ et _*de*_ _quand_)


----------



## greatbear

jet_leader1 said:


> _J'en ai des bouffées de chaleur *DE *juste *à* *y* penser_ ?= _J’ai des bouffées de  chaleur __*dès que/quand* j'*y* pense_



Oui, je dirais que les deux phrases sont équivalentes.


----------



## Macunaíma

J'espère que je ne dis pas de bêtises, mas je crois que* à *avant un infinitif en français peut être utilisé tout simplement pour donner l'idée d'une action ou d'un processus qui se déroule dans le temps, comme par exemple dans la phrase << j'ai passé la soirée *à* boire et *à* discuter avec des amis >>. Donc je pense que la preposition *à* dans votre phrase est là juste pour donner cette idée que_* quand *_je pense à des crabes poilus, ça me déclenche des boufées de chaleur. […] La préposition* à *n'est donc pas là à cause d'un verbe qui l'entraîne, il ne s'agit pas de *à *au début d'un complément. Ça doit être la raison pour laquelle on ne dit pas "J'*y* ai des boufées de chaleur..."


----------



## Nanon

Macu, tu as raison en ce qui concerne _à + infinitif _pour un processus en déroulement ; je vois très bien ce que tu veux dire .
Mais ici, il s'agit de pensées qui surviennent et de bouffées de chaleur, donc de quelque chose de bref ; par conséquent, comme tu le soulignes, il s'agit d'autre chose.

Une question plus générale : "juste à y penser" m'évoque un registre  bien plus familier que "rien que d'y penser" : suis-je seule à avoir cette impression ? Pardon si j'ouvre encore un débat sur ces histoires de "correct, pas correct..."


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Nanon.
Sur votre question plus générale, j'en avais parlé dans mon message #11, et dans mon message qui précédait, car j'avais pensé que ce _à + infinitif_ créait une difficulté complètement inutile à Jet_leader. Je crois aussi que CapnPrep l'avait vu. Ensuite j'ai pensé successivement à d'autres difficultés, comme la notion générale de causalité en français, mais au final je reviens à ma première impression. Pardon à Jet_leader, j'ai peur de ne plus pouvoir l'aider, faute de connaître suffisamment sa langue, l'anglais. De son dernier message, où je vois une erreur, je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il a, ou non, compris.


----------



## Nanon

Pardon, Logospreference, je n'avais peut-être pas lu tous les posts dans le détail...
Il pourrait effectivement s'agir d'un calque de l'anglais (toutefois, nous nous devons de nous tenir aux règles de ce forum, qui excluent toute comparaison) ou d'un québécisme (et là, je ne suis pas spécialiste). Ce que je me dis, c'est que tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin d'utiliser cette tournure...


----------

